
Ask HN: Who do you think would be the Gordon Ramsay of startup world? - tarikozket
Whenever I see an episode of Kitchen Nightmares by Gordon Ramsay, I can&#x27;t keep myself thinking of a version of it for technical startups. Imagine someone walking around yelling &quot;you idiot store passwords unencrypted!&quot;, &quot;I clicked this button and didn&#x27;t do anything!&quot;, &quot;How long ago someone checked the inbox of info email?&quot;, &quot;For how long this broken link was here?&quot;, &quot;How do you plan to scale this shit up?&quot;, &quot;You have 6 more servers running not configured yet!&quot;, &quot;Who welcomes customers?!&quot;, &quot;Why is there no chat on frontend?!&quot; etc.<p>Who do you think would be the Gordon Ramsay of startup world?
======
savethefuture
I have no idea but I would love to see this show. Please find him.

~~~
Beamer92
Or her. Though, it would be an interesting case study of how people really
react to a Male Gordon Boss vs a Female one.

------
rpod
Not startup-specific, but Linus Torvalds is definitely the Gordon Ramsay of
programming.

------
mapster
David Heinemeier Hansen

